# Planer board release vs. rubberbands



## gkicker13 (Mar 8, 2005)

I just recently switched from releases on my planer board lines to rubberbands and shower hooks. The biggest problem I am running into is the rubberbands are too tough and don't break. I have tried all sizes of rubberbands and nothing seems to work like I've heard they do. Anyone have any idea what is going wrong. I ran a small dipsy off one rubber band and it dragged a 24" walleye for who knows how long. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Two things...use the red #4 bands. Place the band only about a third of the way into the rerlease. You might even have to go further out to the edge of the release. Play around with different band placements until you find your sweet spot for good releases.


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

I use rubber bands and releases. You can buy the red planer board rubber bands that are made by Weldon ( I think). The rubber bands help absorb the wave shock and prevent false releases. I also put the clicker on and set the drag as loose as possible. Even the small bass will pull the drag. Nothing worse than hanging a small fish and not knowing it.


----------



## Scott Mick (Oct 18, 2006)

Half hitch a #19 or #16 band around the line and place it into the ring. Be sure to *pull the band tight *when hitching around your mono or wire. I'm running wire, so thats part of my reason for running the bands, but It also helps determine if I'm dragging a small fish by looking at the stretch on the band while still on the tow line and comparing it to the others. I never have to pull hard to pop a line, or have issues with the bands not breaking, but again, I'm running wire. It's usually the other way around due to leaving them lay in the sun too much.


----------



## stacman (May 26, 2010)

I have had the same problem (rubber bands to strong). Try setting a handful out in the sun the day before you go. The sun will cook them to a perfect braking point. Obviously the more time in the sun the weaker they get, so be careful. Then I keep the 2-day cooked bands in a separate container for the flatter days. Trial and error produces the perfect breakpoint for any size waves.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Scott Mick said:


> Half hitch a #19 or #16 band around the line and place it into the ring.


That's what I am running. I can buy a huge bag of them at Office Max for the same price of the red ones in a small bag. I use clothesline clips with shower rings with no problems at a fraction of the price of expensive clips.


----------



## gkicker13 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have tried two sizes of the weldon rubber bands, I believe red and blue, and then size 16 bands from the office supplies, everything I run is braid. I would think braid being a smaller diameter it would cut through the band easier when tension is applied. Sounds like I need to dry rot the bands a little bit before I use them, thanks for the info all.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

They snap off a lot easier with a 3-8lb fish on the other end...lol

You want to toss em out in the sun for a bit...makes em slightly easier to pop em off...

As for releases, I just got the Amish Outfitters stuff this year and like it. Littly bit complex getting em setup, but once you do pretty brainless.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

gkicker13 said:


> I have tried two sizes of the weldon rubber bands, I believe red and blue, and then size 16 bands from the office supplies, everything I run is braid. I would think braid being a smaller diameter it would cut through the band easier when tension is applied. Sounds like I need to dry rot the bands a little bit before I use them, thanks for the info all.


I run 30/10 Powerpro on everything and it has never been a problem with cutting. Again, placement is everything.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

If you use the correct rubber bands why use a release?


----------



## gkicker13 (Mar 8, 2005)

BlueMax said:


> If you use the correct rubber bands why use a release?




I am using shower hooks and bands, no releases and have just run into problems. This forum is the first I have heard of using releases with bands. Maybe i should listen to Carpetbagger, just catch bigger fish, that should solve my problem.


----------



## walleyewizard (Aug 27, 2008)

pinch the rubber band in the shower curtain hook before closing it. This makes all the difference.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Theres a little trick I learned from first mating for years and years....After watching guys rip and swing rods trying to rip em off an old capt showed me a way to get em off the boards very easily.

Get steady pressure on the rod then holding above the reel with one hand then strike the bottom of the butt end and they come off the first wack just about every single time.

Generally the bigger ones rip em right off the boards...Other times Im watching the rod tips and looking for the bend to change and then off it comes...One thing about the Amish Outfitters releases is they hold the band in them and have a tension screw like the a dipsy the band either breaks, stretches thin so it pops between the release, or allows you to rip it off...I run mine pretty tight...

Honestly I wouldnt mess with the releases. Id look into weaker bands, stiffer rods, or weathering your exhisting bands to make them more britile. The cost of the releases is ridiculous...

Oh yea just was wondering if you are putting only 1 side of the band into the curtain hook? If you double hitch and only put the 1 side into the hook makes it all the easier to crack it off..


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Shower curtain hooks and plastic clothes pins from the dollar store (they have a hole already in them on the end you squeeze together). Thread the shower curtain hook thru the hole in the clothes pin and there is your release. Half hitch the rubber band to your fish line and Place the open rubber band into the clothes pin and rap around one side of the clothes pin arms twice, close the pin up and attach the curtain hook to your planer board tow line this set up will allow you to pull jet 40's with no problem. They release very easy from the boat and you can reuse the rubber band several times as it usually stays put on your fish line. A friend of mine uses this set up and for the cost of just a couple releases you can make 100 clothes pin releases.


----------



## Sportcoast (Mar 8, 2009)

You can also reel up the rod you want to release into the next rod and than break it off. Have to do it fairly quick, don't want it to tangle up.


----------

